# Max Payne unter Windows7, kein Sound



## LordSaddler (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte nun endlich mal wieder Max Payne zocken. Als ich die CD eingelegt habe, kam erstmal, dass das Betriebssystem (Windows 7 64bit) nicht unterstützt wird und die Installation hat nicht gestartet. 
Habe dann manuell das Setup ausgeführt und die Installation hat ohne Probleme geklappt. Dann hab ich das Spiel gestartet - alles wunderbar, Vorschauvideo läuft mit Sound und allem. Im Menü fängt es dann schon an, dass die Musik fehlt und nur dieses "klicken" ertönt wenn ich über die Menüpunkte fahre. 
Starte ich ein neues Spiel fehlt im Intro der komplette Sound.
Habe nun schon viel wegen Problemen mit Vista gelesen, aber keine wirkliche Lösung gefunden.
Der Patch 1.05 ist schon drauf, funktionieren tuts trotzdem nicht.
Weiß jemand von euch vllt eine Lösung?

Danke,
mfg
LS


----------



## crackajack (22. Juli 2009)

XP-Kompatibilitätsmodus schon probiert? bzw. bei der Installation ebenso.


----------



## Look (23. Juli 2009)

Das Problem ist, das Vista und scheinbar auch Windows7 mit dem Dateiformat gewisser Sounddateien nichts mehr anfangen kann und ja, natürlich gibt es eine Lösung:

http://forums.3drealms.com/vb/showthread.php?t=27985

der schnelle fix auch hier (falls irgend einer der mirrors nicht mehr geht:

http://www.helderpinto.com/blog/personal/max-payne-1-windows-vista-easy-sound-fix.html


k.A. wie man das immer macht, das man sowas nicht findet (möglich das der Patch bei 64Bit OS im XP-Kompa-Modus ausgeführt werden muss)

[Edit] eine Windows7 Version sollte hier zu finden sein:

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=848215


P.S. Und das alles innerhalb 1. Minute gefunden, unter den ersten 10 Sucherfolgen bei google "max payne sound patch"


----------



## LordSaddler (23. Juli 2009)

Danke, werde ich dann gleich mal ausprobieren. Man muss eben wissen, was man bei google eingeben muss. Ich hatte "max payne kein sound" oder so eingegeben und nichts hilfreiches gefunden.


----------



## Look (23. Juli 2009)

Bei solchen Problemen immer englisch suchen, geht schneller und ist erfolgreicher.


----------



## LordSaddler (23. Juli 2009)

Auf jeden Fall hat der Patch super funktioniert und das Spiel läuft völlig problemlos. Danke nochmal.


----------

